# Forum News - 12 Days prize list the one you have been waiting for....



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

As you will have no doubt seen Detailing World has been obtaining some great prizes for the 12 Days of Christmas Giveaway this year from various sponsors on the site and huge thanks has to go out to them! 
www.clobberizer.com
www.tailoredcarmats.com
www.pro-valets.co.uk
www.mitchellandking.com
www.cleanandshiny.co.uk
www.dodojuice.net
www.autofinesse.co.uk
www.auto-glanz.co.uk
www.ledco.co.uk
www.cambridgeconcours.com
www.in2detailing.com
www.bouncerswax.com
https://www.facebook.com/alfredyowicon artdeshine
www.polishedbliss.co.uk
www.wo-wo.co.uk
www.g3pro.com
www.tetrosyl.com
www.powermaxed.com
www.horizonled.co.uk
www.seriousperformance.co.uk
www.slimsdetailing.co.uk
www.purefinalrinse.co.uk
www.drleather.com
dw user Mark_st
www.carspacarcare.co.uk
www.detailingworld.co.uk
www.fecksphilosophy.com/
www.autogeek.net
www.shopnshine.co.uk
www.gtechniq.com
www.odkwaxes.co.uk
www.dazzle-car.gr
www.lacuradellauto.it 
www.reepgroup.co.uk
www.nanolex.de/en
www.monstershine.co.uk
www.gyeonquartz.com
www.prestigecarcare.co.uk
www.obsessionwax.com

We have prizes ranging from the £50 mark all the way upto an incredible £700 !!!!!

A Rinse vessel
Mircofibres
Machine Polishers
Waxes
Sealants
Kits
Vouchers 
led kits

And here is the Full list ...........

Just teasing -

This is just a teaser of whats to come...

Keep watching for the main Prize list that will be going up shortly and dont forget you have to be in it to win it :thumb:

Bill & John


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Updating the list again as another prize lands ....


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Incredible!!


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

A BIG thankyou to everyone involved in arranging this giveaway and a BIG goodluck to everyone taking part.
The prizes this year sound amazing.

Alan


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

I cant wait....hopefully santa will fetch me something nice as i've been a good boy...well there was that one time but the courts let me off....er maybe i should stop talking


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

Fingers crossed I've hit 50 posts. 

When does the competition open?


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

This is my first year on the forum so don't know what it's been like in the past but this is absolutely incredible. I've just been grateful for the help that people are so willing to give on here never mind the amazing prizes as well.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Kirk said:


> Fingers crossed I've hit 50 posts.
> 
> When does the competition open?


opens 30th and closes 12th from memory 
Then winners picked


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Nidge76 said:


> This is my first year on the forum so don't know what it's been like in the past but this is absolutely incredible. I've just been grateful for the help that people are so willing to give on here never mind the amazing prizes as well.


It's been good in the past but this year it seems to have grown into something exceptional. Is this the 4 year it's been held Whizzer?:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Teaser Pic !!!!








thanks to Polished bliss


----------



## Mr Kirk (Sep 26, 2016)

WHIZZER said:


> opens 30th and closes 12th from memory
> 
> Then winners picked


Must. Not. Spam. Forum.

Oh.......


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Big thanks to all those who contribute!!


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

At this rate it could end up being the 31 days of Christmas!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

cadmunkey said:


> At this rate it could end up being the 31 days of Christmas!!!


Think you are right the amount of offers we have had has been incredible I have asked a few people if they wouldn't mind holding a couple of prizes back to competitions in the new year :thumb:


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Why not split big prizes into smaller ones?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Dixy said:


> Why not split big prizes into smaller ones?


There are plenty of prizes don't worry :thumb:

If I was to split everything down it would be a nightmare to track packages etc and that's what the 12 days is built around the quality of the prizes not the amount 
:thumb:


----------



## PIIMP (Apr 3, 2012)

So is everyone able to win or enter and hopefully win anyway haha and I am amazed at the generosity for the sponsors 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

There appears to be some bumper prizes, hope the contributors are understanding in respect of reviews etc. Some lucky winners could be :buffer: for a long time. There will be a few new year sickies :lol:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Just seen on FB the prize polished bliss has sent very generous of them


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Some prizes from PB, really amazing competition thanks to all the contributors.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Have seen some prizes on fb and have to say it's incredible how generous the suppliers have been as always.


----------



## 1990_wilson (Nov 17, 2016)

How do you get entered to the 12days? Apologies newbee here :newbie:


----------



## Simo87 (Oct 5, 2016)

Again a huge thanks to the sponsors and all who have donated and the DW team for this fantastic give away! May the odds be in your favour  Good luck to all

Simmo, 


Tapatalk!


----------



## 1990_wilson (Nov 17, 2016)

That is a serious amount of prizes, the sponsors are awesome, will deffo be referring g to this site and the sponsors before further purchases


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

1990_wilson said:


> How do you get entered to the 12days? Apologies newbee here :newbie:


You need 50 post to begin with :thumb: then an entry thread will go up and you have 12 days to enter


----------



## 1990_wilson (Nov 17, 2016)

WHIZZER said:


> You need 50 post to begin with :thumb: then an entry thread will go up and you have 12 days to enter


Thank you for replying, I'm probably not going to be able to this year but good luck to all. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

More prizes added from www.reepgroup.co.uk
and www.nanolex.de/en


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386683

teaser up in this thread


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I feel like I should have a website  Seriously; what a list and what a great set of prizes.

Truly and honestly DW just never ceases to amaze me. Well done to all involved.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Bonkers


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

A fantastic set of prizes. 

Thank-you to all those that have supplied to this site.:thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Bigger and better than ever by the looks of things 

Thanks to all involved and good luck to those competing


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

2 more prizes late in Adams and Gyeon www.gyeonquartz.com
www.prestigecarcare.co.uk


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW yet again..


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Been on DW for a few years now and always impressed with the generosity of forum sponsors and members. Great forum to be part of.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks to all the sponsors gets bigger every year :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Big thanks to all the mods and sponsors for organising and donating, really hoping to be lucky enough to try some of these out


----------

